# 99 Chevy Blazer Bose Head Unit RCA?



## calvinmetal (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm getting ready to install subs in my girlfriend's 99 Blazer. It has the Bose deck (with 6 disc changer) and I haven't taken it out yet, but before I do, does anyone know if it has an RCA output? I believe the speakers have an amp and therefore it SHOULD have an RCA output. However, I can't find anywhere online that has any helpful info on this topic.

Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

calvinmetal said:


> I'm getting ready to install subs in my girlfriend's 99 Blazer. It has the Bose deck (with 6 disc changer) and I haven't taken it out yet, but before I do, does anyone know if it has an RCA output? I believe the speakers have an amp and therefore it SHOULD have an RCA output. However, I can't find anywhere online that has any helpful info on this topic.
> 
> Thank you.


 If its from the factory it may not have them, It might but from what I recall there way of thinking is "If it's not from us, you can't use it".

Only way to know is pulling the head unit out of the dashboard.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

there are no RCAs in any stock head units that I know of. What you need is a line level converter that takes the high signal from the speakers and converts that to an RCA singal for an aftermarket amplifier.


----------

